# Sons 1st Bow Doe



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son Riley has been sending me pictures for the last week of different bucks from different trail cameras he has out. Last night he was behind his mom's house hunting and he finally got his first bow kill. Nice one for the freezer and a proud Dad here.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

That first bow deer is a special one for sure. Congrats


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to him. 
Once you get that 1st one under your belt they seem to drop like flies after that.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to your son Rich.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son was really surprised when he went to buy another tag and it went from $24 to $31 since they raised them after October 16th.....


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

This was back in 2012 when my son got his first button buck. I told him not to shoot the first deer to come out by his stand, well buck fever struck and this was the result of his first deer kill. enjoy


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

he'll never have another 1st bow kill. but he might try for his 1st buck with his bow. tell him I said congrats.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats to your boy! I remember my first bow kill like it was yesterday, and it was over 40 years ago!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

This was Riley's first gun buck 3 years ago. 13point 174 class taken in Oberlin.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to him...and you.
To him, that first bow kill will be a lifetime memory.
For you, I understand the pride you feel. Still remember both my sons first kills and was proud of them as well.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats to him, he might be addicted now. A bow kill doe is the gateway to years of addiction!


----------

